# Johnny's 2012 NABBA CLASS 1 REDEMPTION



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

*Thought I would check in and start my new blog.*

I haven't been on here in some time so here's a quick update for you all. My offseason was going so well I got up to 290lbs before xmas relatively lean and all was well but then suddenly it all came crashing down with yet another pec tear

After resting up for 6 weeks and detoxing I had lost a fair bit of weight but my condition had come back. So I decided &#8230;.. bugger it I'm doing the NABBA!!

Why? Because I know summer is coming and I struggle to fully commit during the hot months to bulking. Whether it be down to vanity or the pure lack of appetite. Either way after assessing it with some close friends and my sponsors I decided the best way for me to be ready for the super heavies next year is to hit class 1 this year and grow off the rebound ready for my super heavies debut next year.

This suits me down to the ground as I love competing and after 2nd place last year I have a few demons to put to bed. I'm currently only about 18lb max above contest weight which for me is a small mountain to climb in comparison to last years 4stone!!

My training splits are simple Mon - Fri nothing fancy. At the moment no cardio and just coasting in!

Hope you can follow,

Thanks all!

Johnny Reid


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

good luck with it m8, following.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Where are you doing class 1???


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

the wales buddy


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

After getting my diet from my sponsors and adhering to a little cardio I have lost in total another 4lbs :S

My food is pretty high and cardio is very low but my condition is still improving on a daily basis.

Not a problem some of you will argue but in actual fact it is.... I want to maintain as much size as possible so coming in early will risk losing that little bit more size which i want/need.

I'm not too worried as of yet because the weight loss should subside with the amount of food i'm eating.

I will get some progress pics done at the weekend to give an idea of where i am right now. Current weight being 17st 6lbs...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great to have you back mate!!! Always been a big fan of your physique and followed your last prep journal all the way. Best of luck with everything. Some training videos would be great!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great to have you back mate!!! Always been a big fan of your physique and followed your last prep journal all the way. Best of luck with everything. Some training videos would be great!


thanks mate  I really appreciate those comments. I will do my best to get some videos done mate 

Cheat meal last night, went a bit nuts lol... 

Had

*sharing platter

*steak and ribs with chips

*galaxy cake

*flapjak

*2 cream muffins

*2 large big mac meals

*2 strawberry milkshakes

*steak mccoys

*2 bags fruit pastilles


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

That is one hell of a cheat meal. I'm impressed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats some back you have on you mate !


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck!

290 that's a lot, especially at you age, got any pics at this weight?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea put some pics up so we can perv over :drool:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Subbed!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That cheat meal is immense mate!! Well done haha. Annoys me' when people say 'u

I had a big cheat last night, some ketchup with my steak' lol. If your goon a cheat, make it worthwhile.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw on fb the start of the list good work on finishing it!

You find a lot of water after the cheats?

How are you working your cheats with prep? A window or just an evening? Maybe just a smashed up giant meal all at once?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Loving the PMA Johnny!! Good luck from your fellow pec tearee


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> Thats some back you have on you mate !


Cheers Milky mate my back and legs are way ahead of the rest of my physique though 



LitLift said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 290 that's a lot, especially at you age, got any pics at this weight?


No mate not a fat of the watery offseason look so never tend to take pics. About to put recent pics up though



Suprakill4 said:


> That cheat meal is immense mate!! Well done haha. Annoys me' when people say 'u
> 
> I had a big cheat last night, some ketchup with my steak' lol. If your goon a cheat, make it worthwhile.


thats my mentality fella - cheat is a cheat. get it outta ya system then be 100% spot on rest of the time 



OJay said:


> I saw on fb the start of the list good work on finishing it!
> 
> You find a lot of water after the cheats?
> 
> How are you working your cheats with prep? A window or just an evening? Maybe just a smashed up giant meal all at once?


Currently mate im having one a week, just a massive meal generally a fri or sat depends on my working shifts. At the moment my carbs are fairly high so a few lbs gained is about it bro mainly water. When closer to show time i will have massive water retention in the region of like 6-7lbs...


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Loving the PMA Johnny!! Good luck from your fellow pec tearee


Cheers bro i appreciate it!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

so i promised pics and here they are - 13 weeks and 5 days out i think lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

johnnyreid said:


> View attachment 74761
> View attachment 74762
> so i promised pics and here they are - 13 weeks and 5 days out i think lol


Lookin good mate, how tall are you ??


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Lookin good mate, how tall are you ??


just shy of 6' pal


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well you are Welsh so you get my vote!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Goodluck mate!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Back and legs are just immense mate!!! Your arms looks excellent in the read double bi too. Would love to be at this level


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Back and legs are just immense mate!!! Your arms looks excellent in the read double bi too. Would love to be at this level


thanks mate theres a compliment and a half!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and thank fcuk you havnt got the haircut you had before! lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh and thank fcuk you havnt got the haircut you had before! lol


hahaha indeed!!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good luck mate. Always smile at your cheat meals on Facebook.


----------

